# Arizona Bill HB 2401



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

PrescottNew.com
Written by Antonio Cruz/Abr
Sunday, May 5, 2013

Quote:
HB 2401 designates only dogs and miniature as recognized as service animals. The animals must be individually trained to do specific tasks or jobs for a person with a disability, and must be directly related to the disability.

Signed by Governor Jan Brewer on April 5


New Law Limits Service Animals to Dogs & Miniature Horses


----------

